# Paph Doll's Kobold



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 23, 2011)

Well it's blooming again this year. It had 5 flowers open at once but one bite the dust before taking the photo. This plant is of the Orchid Zone breeding and was originally in the collection of Aquacorps. The cross is charesworthii 'Hooded' x henryanum 'Gandolf'. If anyone can use the pollen from this plant or any other one I post just give me a holler and we can work something out. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a feast for my eyes!! :clap::clap::drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:FABULOUS clone!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 23, 2011)

have you taken it to judging?


----------



## emydura (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautifully grown Bob. That is one of the nicer Doll's Kobold I have seen.

David


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2011)

wow, great growing on this one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 23, 2011)

Great job Bob. Keep it going!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 23, 2011)

HI Ed. No I haven't taken any plants in for judging. First off, I'm no longer a member of the AOS. If I understand the system and fees correctly, that would mean even more fees than a member would pay in order to receive the award. That plus the nearest judging center is hours away. Instead today I spent a few hours balancing myself over the glass on my greenhouse adding wire to keep the shade cloth in place, which stays on year round.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! Nice full dorsal and colour...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 23, 2011)

Wonderful plant. I agree with others -one of the nicest Doll's I've seen. That dorsal is stunning.
Too bad you can't take it to judging.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> HI Ed. No I haven't taken any plants in for judging. First off, I'm no longer a member of the AOS. If I understand the system and fees correctly, that would mean even more fees than a member would pay in order to receive the award. That plus the nearest judging center is hours away. Instead today I spent a few hours balancing myself over the glass on my greenhouse adding wire to keep the shade cloth in place, which stays on year round.



thats cool, will you give it a clonal name?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 23, 2011)

Ed, It already has a clonal name that I gave it last year. Sorry I didn't mention it earlier. It is 'R.I.P Mokey'


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning blooms!


----------



## Chien (Oct 23, 2011)

Great flowers! Do you have any plan on using it?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, excellent blooming!!!! (the parent species being 2 of my favs, besides brachys) Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 24, 2011)

Chien, I don't breed or do flasks, so no I won't personally be doing anything with it. However, pollen of all of my plants are always available to the members here.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 24, 2011)

Nicely bloomed Bob! Five flowers is very impressive!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 24, 2011)

:clap: WOW ! Congrats on great growing !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 24, 2011)

Wonderful plant, wonderful flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Fantastic flowers, Bob. -- Give it to me, I'll take it to judging...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 22, 2015)

How is this plant doing?
A huge specimen??

This is my dream Doll's Kobold.
I'm nursing twenty something seedlings, and I hope one turns out this good! 
Or I should get a division of this from you just in case they all turn out meh~


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

The color beats my Doll's all to hell! I had four blooms last
year, but it's on vacation this year so far. I think your
blooms are just stunning and I'm sooo jealous.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2015)

Stunning color! It's a pity my _charlesworthii_ faded a few weeks ago, or I would have to take you up on your offer!


----------



## gego (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow!!!! What a color, beautiful.


----------



## phraggy (Oct 25, 2015)

A fantastic hybrid -- hope the plant is still going!!

Ed


----------



## paphreek (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice to be reminded of this beautiful plant! As an aside, I got some pollen from Bob and did an F2 cross with this Doll's Kobold. The progeny are now out of compots.


----------



## theorchidzone (Oct 25, 2015)

I did the same thing but I am behind. F2/sib crossing of high quality primary hybrids is a desirable genetic strategy which is rarely appreciated or understood, I think. My impression is that many think you will get more of the same. Genetics tells you quite the opposite!
If you want to trade me some compots, send me an e-mail.
[email protected]





paphreek said:


> Nice to be reminded of this beautiful plant! As an aside, I got some pollen from Bob and did an F2 cross with this Doll's Kobold. The progeny are now out of compots.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantastic clone Bob. I agree it is award quality and beautifully presented. Maybe you can come over to Japan and judge it here - honestly, it would fit in well with the plants I've seen at the Tokyo Grand Prix.


----------

